# Petco Rat Manor Habitat



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I ordered this cage online today because it was on sale and I've been needing a bigger cage for my 2 boy rats who are in a home made cage that is good and all but I just think they need more space and it would be a lot easier to hang their hammocks and toys in. I can use the cage they are in now for my hamster. (i know she will love it) 

Does anyone else have this cage? Is it a good cage? I know I've already ordered it but is there any downfalls to it? Anything I should know or ways to make it better? I haven't received it yet obviously but I figured I would ask. I am very excited and can't wait for it to get here. 

Here's the link to the cage:
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

I've read that you should cover mesh ramps or shelves to prevent foot conditions like bumble foot.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah I had actually planned on that but I'm wondering how exactly you do that. I've seen peoples cages on here and they look so perfect lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

We have this cage. It's a really good size, but I will admit that spot cleaning is a bit annoying reaching around. Overall, I really like it, and so do the girls. I have just found the cleaning to be a bit of a pain.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for your input, I really appreciate it. 

That will probably suck for me, my boys aren't litter trained, but I'm hoping to maybe get them there. Bleh. 

But I think I'll like the cage overall 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a good cage.

You don't have to cover the shelves. the grids are 1/4 inch, plenty small enough for rats. my guys actually prefer the wire shelves to sleeping in boxes and their hammock. They'll sleep on the wire shelf that is less then an inch away from their hammock.

Since I'm allergic to rat urine I actually like the design, the small enough wire floors that me and my guys like make it so that urine falls to the bottom in stead of pooling up in Fleece. Cleaning can be a bit of a pain (small doors mainly) but we have a bristle brush that gets everything out of the grids.

Bumble foot is caused by urine and bacteria build up, wire floors help prevent against it since they let urine fall through. But if they get it it will irritate it. This is why fleece is recommended for plastic shelves as it will suck the urine away.

I do have an example of when I used fleece liners (for 2 weeks) in till I had more allergy issues from the fleece then if I didn't use it at all. If you Truly want to cover the shelves you can do 1 of 2 ways. you can use shelf size pieces for the middle shelf, or you can cut out the design of the middle shelf and in that opening area sow in a piece (so that is can be folded under) that way it can be used as a pan liner if needed.

Personally with this cage I would try to litter box train your guys. Then again I like cages with pull out pans, so that's why I recommend litter box training them.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, and on the covering the shelves note:

We don't. Just as LightningWolf said, it's the build up of bacteria that will cause bumblefoot. We tried lining the floors with fleece, but the girls just shred it anyway. We now cut rectangles of fleece in different sizes and place them around the floor, so if they WANT a soft place to stand, it's there....or they can use it as bedding


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh okay that is good to know! Definitely a lot of good advice. I am most certainly wanting to litter train my boys. Just hope they take to it quickly. I am very excited. Hope the cage gets here quickly!  thank you so much everyone!


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm trying to order one, the website is swamped, lol...free shipping too!! I'm going to try and get one of those little litter pans for potty training, sounds like a neat idea!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this cage for my 4 rats: one male(neutered!), old female and two little ones. I love this cage. I have never covered the ramps and none of them ever had a problem with bumble foot. The floors and platforms have always been covered with fleece or newspaper.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah it's a really good deal. I almost got it for $49 but they upped the price on me lol but still $65 is awesome.  I made a litter tray for mine.  tho they tip it over a lot. I need to tie it to the cage.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm getting this cage from someone in a few weeks. When i was talking about it i was told no more then three rats in this cage and that the doors are small so it is harder to get the rats in and out if your rats aren't don't come out on their own. 
I haven't gotten mine yet so i don't know first hand how it will work out yet as i haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I got my tank topper from petco when I first got these rats for $4! And they had a guinea pig cage for $8! the rat manor never went on sale, so this is the cheapest I've seen it. Not sure what I'm going to do with this other cage, guess I can sell it or keep it for an emergency or something. I can't believe how fast they grew they are too small for this cage already!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Good thing I only have 2 rats. I'm getting one more as soon as i'm able though  but no more than that lol I was one that isn't albino if I can find one.

one of my rats comes to me but the other doesn't very much but maybe he'll learn. 

I was so excited when I saw it on sale!! I wish it was here already. I've been busy seeing new hammocks and toys for them! Haha yay!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, Albinos are Common there? I can never find them, even in feeder bins  I love albinos

When we got it cause Charles kept eatting out of their tank (tempt tank) they wanted to charge us $100 at the store, my dad talked them down to $80 (Online price) luckily.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@ZombieMama---thanks for the heads up I ordered one this morning after reading your post. I generally go with the Luxury Rat Home from Petsmart (it is about the same size, has plastic shelves & plastic bottom, and 3 fairly large doors, and is on wheels!!). But--this was such a good deal that I was able to get it plus 2 under the tank heating pads (for our hermit crabs & Madagascar hissers) for a bit under the price that I would have spent on just one cage. I will now have 3 cages with the new addition of the Pet Manor! I hope you enjoy yours! 
@others---thanks for the infor re: covering the shelves, etc. I was wondering the exact same thing


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

You're welcome! I'm glad I was able to help some people out  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

I have this cage for my two girls, and I absolutely love it. I haven't even had issues with the small doors - I managed to get a Sr. Wodent Wheel through the doors. It's super easy to clean, all I have to do is detach the wire part from the base, and carry it to the shower- it's not even that heavy. You also don't have to cover the bars, since they're nice and close together. So long as there's bedding in the bottom, and some places here and there they can get off the wires, they'll be fine!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks  I can't wait to get it! I'm so excited lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought this cage actually not too long ago. There are a few things you should know about. The cage I ordered not only came late (it was supposed to arrive the next day) by about a whole week, but it was bent so badly on one side that I had to trade it in at a local Petco because I couldn't even get the frame itself out. If you're going to trade it in at a local Petco, which I recommend doing if you run into this problem because the cage already arrived late in my case so I didn't want to wait even longer, make sure to bring in the reciept which you can print online, the verification email, the cage itself, and the credit card from which you purchased it with or they will not let you trade it in. Also, ask them to let you inspect the cage you're trading it in for because, in my case, they actually had several bent up Rat Manors at Petco when they let me inspect them.

Putting all that aside, the cage is great! I have liners for the shelves because my rats don't like stepping on the wired floors. I pin down my liners with paper clips. Two other things I want to note is that the half shelves are a little loose and might come off when cleaning sometimes, and the bottom ladder of mine doesn't fit too well so I sort of had to bend it in there to make it fit. The doors are an okay size. To put their wheel in and their shoe box I usually just take the bottom of the cage off because it does not fit through the doors. They have a silent spinner.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

My rats have sadly never used a wheel. I kinda feel bad actually but I didn't have a very big cage for a long time and yeah I don't think they would even use one if I got them one. Lol they r my fat little boys. So snuggle and happy tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Got my cage today!!  
So far I love it!
There was a few troubles getting it together but I got through them.

Zombie, Brain and Frodo are having fun checking out their new home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Before my new cage only zombie would climb up an use the hammock but now that it's a lot easier to access they all seem to like it  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay--Not to be the party pooper, but I got my Petco Rat Manor cage in today. I own 2 other cages that are similar in size that I got at Petsmart for $88. They are called the Luxury Rat Pet Home by All Living Things. Anyway---point---I HATE this new cage. It is so cheaply put together and my middle floor is even missing some wire, leaving gaps where feet can fall through or legs get broken! Seriously!! It is going back right now and I am buying another Luxury Rat home. I'll pay the $20+ extra (since this junk was on sale for $65)--plus it has wheels and the pan on the bottom is much larger as the length of the cage and width is bigger. I'm sorry to all of you who like this. I am furious at the moment at ths piece of junk quality

You can see the two gaps where both of my fingers are!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Weird. Mines in perfect condition and very good quality. looks like yours has been cut... sorry to hear. >.<


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks ZM it was just frustrating


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I bet. I almost thought I had a bad cage too cuz I couldn't get it to fold apart lol but I took a few deep breaths ad calmed down N did it little by little.  n thankfully i got it all together n good to go in the end. XD my ratties love it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That sucks, I'm so sorry.


----------

